# Sync LRm Vis VPN



## Ian Consterdine (Feb 17, 2015)

Simple question: can Lightroom on my Mac sync with LRm via a VPN between the two as you can with Photosmith?


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 17, 2015)

No, it always syncs up to Adobe's servers and then down to the mobile device.


----------



## Ian Consterdine (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you John.


----------

